# Baskets Meta AM 29 2021



## MrDrBasket (21. März 2021)

Hallo an Alle,
ich möchte euch hier den Aufbau/Umabu meines Metas mit euch teilen.
Den Rahmen habe ich seit Ende August 2020 und war ein Geschenk an mich selbst zum Ende meines Studiums.
Mein alter Wegbegleiter, ein Cube Stereo 150 27.5+, hat Spaß gemacht zu fahren und wurde auch gut umgebaut, war mir aber dann über die Zeit gefühlt doch zu klein.
Zur Auswahl standen ein SC Hightower Alu, Nukeproof Mega/Reactor, Commencal Meta AM/TR. Nach abhaken meiner "must and wants"-Liste ist es dann das Meta AM geworden. Gekauft habe ich es dann über CRC, da es in Andorra erst im Dezember verfügbar war.




Ich wollte für dieses Rad ein Fox-Fahrwerk und habe mir die meisten Komponenten neu/gebraucht gekauft, um ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben.

Komponenten die zu Beginn verbaut waren:
-Fox 36 und Fox X2
-Raceface TurbineR 40 mm mit Nukeproof HZN Rise 38 mm, Ergon GD1, EDC Tool im Schaft
-Sram GX Eagle mit Truvativ Descendant Carbon 170mm und ovalem 30T Kettenblatt von Blackspire
-Nukeproof Bashguard
-Ethirteen Dropper 150mm
-Sram Code RSC mit Clarks Bremsscheiben
-VR: DT350/XM481 Magic Mary 29x2.6 TL
-HR: DT370/XM481 Hans Dampf 29x2.6 TL
-RRP Mudguards
-Crankbrothers Stamp 1
-Ergon SM Comp
Das gab dann zusammen knapp 17kg, laut Kofferwaage.



Erste Änderung war dann der Wechsel auf Magura-Scheiben.
Im Januar kamen dann die Gedanken zu "der Speck muss weg" und bis heute habe ich dann Reifen/Lenker/Vorbau (Conti Trailking 29x2.4/Oneup 20er/Intend Grace Fr) ausgetauscht (-670g/-30g/-35g).



Als nächstes ist dann noch ein Custom-LRS mit Carbonfelgen und Naben in Rahmenfarbe,ein leichterer Sattel und ne Fox Transfer Factory 150/175mm geplant.
Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MrDrBasket (21. März 2021)

Und einen kleinen Hack habe ich auch noch:
Für den Garmin modifiziertes EDC Tool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2021)

Da lese ich doch gerne mit und versuche von deinen Erfahrungen etwas abgreifen zu können. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MrDrBasket (22. März 2021)

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos vom neuen Cockpit. 
Kürzen des Lenkers hat die anfängliche Nervosität genommen. Fuhr sich auf der Straßentestrunde jetzt schön handlich/verspielt ohne scheinbar die Laufruhe zu verlieren, ein Oxymoron wenn man so will. Genaueres wird sich aber erst auf den Trails erfahren lassen.


----------



## MrDrBasket (3. April 2021)

Der Sattel wurde jetzt auch getauscht, Ergon SM Sport Gel gegen Enduro Pro Titian. Gingen nochmal 90 g runter und sind somit bei 15,6 kg ohne Licht, ohne EDC Tool.
Das Gewicht finde ich vollkommen akzeptabel, wenn man an andere Carbonenduros denkt.
Weitere Updates folgen!!!


----------



## MrMaxx (5. April 2021)

Zu allererst mal Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike!
Welche Größe hast du? 
Und warum Kastrierst du so ein Bike mit Trail Kings? 😂😭


----------



## MrDrBasket (6. April 2021)

MrMaxx schrieb:


> Zu allererst mal Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike!
> Welche Größe hast du?
> Und warum Kastrierst du so ein Bike mit Trail Kings? 😂😭


Ich hab bei 177/83cm "M" gewählt.

Zum Trail King: Ausprobieren, Rumprobieren, Meinung bilden und dann ggf. austauschen, nur Versuch macht klug. 
Kastrieren ist etwas Endgültiges, limitieren passt besser. Denn wenn du dich kastrieren lässt, wars das mit der Fortpflanzung und ich wechsel einfach den Reifen
Ich bin vom Reifen bisher positiv überrascht, ist für mein Können auf einem Level mit Schwalbe MM und HD, nur das ich weniger Masse habe, was das Fahrverhalten positiv beeinflusst.

@MrMaxx : Bist du den TrailKing schon persönlich gefahren und kannst sagen, was für dich Vor- und Nachteile des Reifens sind?


----------



## MrMaxx (6. April 2021)

Also Ich bin den TrailKing nur ein Mal auf dem HT von nem Kumpel gefahren und fand ihn da nicht so prickelnd, Am Vorderrad hatte ich da kaum Grip und am Hinterrad bin ich auch ziemlich oft gerutscht, allerdings war er Berg hoch schon gut, wegen dem geringen Rollwiderstand


----------



## Homer4 (6. April 2021)

Der hübsche, aber sackschwere Rahmen versaut jegliches Leichtbauziel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> ... jegliches Leichtbauziel.



Dafür ist Commencal nicht die erste Adresse.


----------



## anderson (6. April 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Der hübsche, aber sackschwere Rahmen versaut jegliches Leichtbauziel.



Was ist denn das für ein Beitrag? Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand auf die Commencal HP geht, wenn er ein Leichtbauziel hat. Es müsste eher heißen: Der hübsche und robuste Rahmen unterstützt mein Ballerziel oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDrBasket (6. April 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Der hübsche, aber sackschwere Rahmen versaut jegliches Leichtbauziel.


Ich glaub du hast Dich verirrt, hier ist das Commencal-Unterforum, nicht der Roadie-Leichtbau.


anderson schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Beitrag? Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand auf die Commencal HP geht, wenn er ein Leichtbauziel hat. Es müsste eher heißen: Der hübsche und robuste Rahmen unterstützt mein Ballerziel oder so ähnlich.


Vielen Dank dafür   

Und für @MrMaxx :
Unter den jetzigen Verhältnissen kann ich es echt schwer beurteilen, aber wir haben hier teilweise noch gut Laub auf den Trails und die werden jetzt erst freigefahren. Die Stellen die frei sind, sind die schnell gefahrenen auf denen sich der Grip nicht in dem Maße beweisen muss. Plus die ganzen Forstarbeiten... . Leichte Drops, Wurzel-, Steinteppiche meistert er problemlos. Hinzu kommt, dass ich noch, ab Spätsommer nicht mehr, eine recht lange An-/Abfahrt (je Strecke 5-10 km) zu den Trailgebieten Wuppertals habe --> leicht rollend ist da super. Reifenwahl ist auch immer ein Kompromiss. Ab Spätsommer dann sehr wahrscheinlich mit anderer Frontbereifung. Was nicht sofort erkenntlich ist, es ist der preiswerte TrailKing. Wo sind die Grenzen, wann geht er in die Knie? Bei einem Blindtest ggü. der BlackChili Variante würde ich den Unterschied nicht spüren.
Cheers


----------



## MrDrBasket (6. April 2021)

Viele Geräte sorgen für Verwirrung.
Jetzt auch hier die Naben:


Vorderradnabe wird Electroplate Lagoon und die Hinterradnabe White Pearl.


----------



## MrDrBasket (8. Mai 2021)

Jetzt mal ein paar Fahreindrücke, nachdem Dinge wie Fahrwerk und Reifendrücke rausgefahren wurden, wobei am Fahrwerk noch ein bisschen rummgefummelt werden muss.

Fangen wir mit dem unangenehmen Teil an: Berghoch
Spaß bei Seite, das AM geht richtig gut berghoch. Mein Körpergefühl sagt mir, dass die Geometrie das Potential hat 2 kg Gewichtsnachteil zu kompensieren. Technische Anstiege gehen richtig gut, verglichen mit meinem alten.

Und bergab ist dieses Rad echt ne Macht, bügelt alles weg und die Geschwindigkeiten nehmen bergab echt schnell zu und das Teil würde ewig weitermachen. Kleine Hindernisse kann man da auch gerne mal übersehen, weil die im Knallgasmodus einfach mal verschwinden. Bremspunkte setzen muss neu gelernt werden, aber das kommt von alleine.


----------



## smoorface (12. Mai 2021)

endlich fertig, Rahmen aufgebaut und die ersten hm sind geschafft.
Geiles Teil, bereue es nicht.

BITTE LÖSCHEN, NICHT GEWÜNSCHT


----------



## MrDrBasket (20. Mai 2021)

So die Naben sind endlich lackiert
Die Hinterradnabe wurde in einem "Pearl White" lackiert, hier war die Farbtonsuche zum Glück recht einfach. Für die Vorderradnabe gab es leider keine und ich musste mich im tönen versuchen 


Ganz getroffen habe ich den Farbton nicht, Metamerie und so, aber ich bin zufrieden.



Und so sehen die beiden dann fertig lackiert aus:







Gewichte: VR 148g; HR 268g.
Schlichte Logos für die Naben werden jetzt noch entworfen und die Entscheidung über die Felgen muss getroffen werden. Fest steht, dass es Carbonfelgen werden, Carbonbeam oder Light-Bicycles. Neige gerade zu einem "UD Glossy"- und nicht "12k Glossy"-Finish. Speichen, mal schauen ggf. 2mm- ~1,6mm- 2mm.


----------



## MrDrBasket (26. Juli 2021)

Die Laufräder müssen leider noch was warten, aber der Winter kommt  
Dafür mal ne Frage in in die Runde: Musste schon wer sein SRAM DUB Lager austauschen? Nachdem mich ein Knarzen verrückt gemacht hat, bin ich jetzt am BB angekommen und hoffe, dass es das ist. Statt SRAM gibt es jetzt Hope mit Adapter, die scheinen Enduro-Bearings zu verwenden, steht zumindest auf dem grünen Dichtring.



Man kann es gut erkennen, aber das Hope Lager ist 4mm breiter und nicht zusätzlich in zig Hülsen gepresst. Ich erhoffe mir mal eine Lebensdauer größer 8 Monate. 
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. August 2021)

mach die Enduro Bearings aber schön mit wasserdichten Fett voll. Mir ist das Innenlager und sämtliche Hinterbaulager schon nach vier Monaten kaputt gegangen - alles Enduro Bearings... Hinterbaulager hat Commencal auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## MrDrBasket (22. August 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> mach die Enduro Bearings aber schön mit wasserdichten Fett voll. Mir ist das Innenlager und sämtliche Hinterbaulager schon nach vier Monaten kaputt gegangen - alles Enduro Bearings... Hinterbaulager hat Commencal auf Garantie getauscht.


Das muss ich dann mal checken


----------



## MrDrBasket (7. September 2021)

Ein kleines Update: gab jetzt einen X01 Schalthebel. 
GX AXS ist erst mal nach hinten geschoben worden, wie die Carbonfelgen, brauch ich erstmal nicht. 
Als optisches Tuning gab es von Kleinanzeigen ein altes XX1 Cover, alten Klarlack mit dem Messer abgeschält, hätte nie gedacht, dass das so gut geht, schlechter Klarlack von Sram. Naja, viermal lackieren mit Zwischenschliff sieht es jetzt so aus: 


Zu schade, dass das Cover unterm Lenker hängt. Die "Forged Carbon" Optik sieht schon sehr nice aus Logo wird es nicht geben, hatte nach einem Lackierversuch keine Lust mehr drauf


----------



## MrDrBasket (1. Januar 2022)

So gibt dann mal wieder nach ganzen Hausrenoviererei ein Update. Anfang Oktober ging es nach Davos und ich muss sagen, dass das Bike dort mega Bock gemacht hat. Allerdings hat mein Körper doch recht lange gebraucht, um sich an die Höhe zu gewöhnen, man ist halt keine 20 mehr. Das Fahrwerk muss vorne auch noch mal angepackt werden, bisher hat es fürs Bergische gereicht. Mal sehen welche Strecke dafür auserkoren wird. Das Heck muss nicht angepackt werden, spricht sensibel an und zeigt guten Gegenhalt und Fahrverhalten etc. ist auch top. Was will man mehr?







Gestern wurde dann die GX AXS dran gebaut und heute ging es auf die Testfahrt.



War eine dezent schlammige Runde, aber hat mega Bock gemacht
Ich muss sagen, dass die AXS schon echt nice ist. Hoch und runterschalten funktioniert sauber und "on point". Was ich auch mega gut finde ist, dass man jetzt mehr Gänge in einem hochschalten kann. Für mich ein weiteres Plus ist, dass der Schalttrigger ergonomisch besser bedienbar ist, gerade mit/nach Karpaltunnel viel angenehmer zu schalten. Leider ist dieser Trigger recht klobig und die Klingel musste nach links wandern, gibt schlimmeres. Was Sram noch besser machen könnte ist die Zeigefingerbedienung, mal sehen wie man den Hebel modifizieren kann 
Als nächstes sind dann die neuen Räder mit den farbigen Naben dran, gerade geht die Tendenz doch zu Carbonfelgen aus China und nicht zu Alu. Mal sehen kommt Zeit kommt Geld und alles gegen Langeweile 
Kommen auch noch mal neue Fotos von der Schaltung und dem Cockpit.


----------



## MrDrBasket (4. September 2022)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update:



Abendessen mit Aussicht
Nach diversen Hometrail-Runden war die gute Stute für ein langes Wochenende in Flims/Laax und Flumserberg. 
Macht einfach Laune bei Allem was geht. Die Sram GX AXS schaltet einfach extrem zuverlässig, Schlamm, Kälte, Regen und Hitze sind völlig egal. Nur eine neue Kette war jetzt mal fällig.
Was als nächstes gewartet und ausgetauscht werden muss sind die Lager, einmal Fett gab es schon. Das Tretlager von Hope hält schon mal länger als das von SRAM, gut hat auch ne extra Fettpackung erhalten, Danke für den Tipp.

Die Naben wurden auch endlich zu einem Rad  Sieht schon nice aus und für meine Bedürfnisse/Fahrtempo reicht ein Trail-Setup voll aus.

Dann noch nen Garmin-Mount und die untere Dämpferaufnahme wurde gegen ein DU-Bushing mit selbstgedrehter Buchse getauscht, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Hinterbau spricht m.M.n. nochmal besser an und es ist schonender für den Dämpfer, ohne das Klacken beim kompl. Aus- und wieder Einfedern. Das Serienteil hat doch zuviel Spiel.

Mal sehen was sonst noch so kommt. 
Neue Reifen

So sehr ich dieses Rad liebe, genieße es anzuschauen und vorallem damit zu fahren, aber es wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch mein letztes Commencal gewesen sein. Die drehen bei der Preispirale ja komplett durch, bei Rahmen, Bikes oder Ersatzteilen (der Satz Lager soll jetzt 275€ kosten).
Genießt den Herbst


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. September 2022)

MrDrBasket schrieb:


> Die drehen bei der Preispirale ja komplett durch, bei Rahmen, Bikes oder Ersatzteilen (der Satz Lager soll jetzt 275€ kosten).



Dein Rad ist eines der schönsten Metas die ich bisher gesehen habe. 

Wegen der Lager: Die kannst Du auch wo anderst kaufen. Sind Industriemaße und die bekommst Du woanderst für weniger. 

Les mal ab hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-tr-29-2021.922345/page-16#post-17914573


----------



## MrDrBasket (5. September 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dein Rad ist eines der schönsten Metas die ich bisher gesehen habe.
> 
> Wegen der Lager: Die kannst Du auch wo anderst kaufen. Sind Industriemaße und die bekommst Du woanderst für weniger.
> 
> Les mal ab hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-tr-29-2021.922345/page-16#post-17914573


Vielen Dank
Bei dem Link bin ich schon fleißig am Mitlesenda ist meine Backup-Verlinkung für das Auspress-Werkzeug abgespeichert

Lager werden definitiv nicht über Commencal bezogen, da gibt es viele günstigere Alternativen. Wie bei so vielen Dingen in der Radwelt.


----------



## MrDrBasket (17. September 2022)

Hola,
so viel zum Thema "mal sehen was als nächstes kommt"
Ungeplant einmal Nukeproof Horizon Pedale für alle Räder. Am Nuki Scout und Meta waren Stamp 1s, um zu sehen wie haltbar so Kompositpedale sind. Fazit: nach zwei Jahren waren sie fritte Axiales Spiel das sich nicht mehr einstellen lies plus leichtes radiales Spiel. Die Horizons sollen ganz gut sein, mal sehen, ob es stimmt.

Ja und dann hat da einer den WRP MX-Link auf Ebay-Kleianzeigen angeboten und ich bin schwach geworden. Habe so wieso schon auf deren Seite geguckt, aber das war mir zu viel Geld für umlackieren und ausprobieren.



Einmal schon mit 1500er nass angeschliffen. Morgen dann ein zweites Mal. Dann die weiteren Lackiervorarbeiten.



Farbgestaltung: Link in Schwarz, "W" in Lagoon, "RP" in Pearl White.
Dann mal nach einem 27.5er Hinterrad umsehen, bzw. es zunächst mit dem 27.5er vom Scout ausprobieren.


----------



## MrDrBasket (2. November 2022)

Der WRP-Mullet-Umbau muss leider noch warten. Finde auf der Arbeit leider keine Zeit, um das mal in Ruhe zu machen.  Der Winter fängt ja zum Glück gerade erst an
Dafür auch hier ein paar Fotos von der letzten Ausfahrt













Muss sagen die Nukeproof Pedale sind echt sehr bequem und bieten richtig guten Halt. Bisher sind meine Schienbeine sehr dankbar
Der lackierte Batterieschutz wird wahrscheinlich wieder gegen einen originalen getauscht, ist vielleicht ein bisschen "too much", dachte da würde ein bischen Weiß gehen. Auf der anderen Seite schreit es aber in meinem Inneren, dass die Bremssättel Gelb werden müssen, stehe ich bei Autos leider auch voll drauf Da kann das Cover dann auch Weiß bleiben.

Wünsch euch einen schönene Bike-Herbst


----------

